# Rockport 2 Weeks



## ShaloowMinded (Mar 6, 2008)

Cant head out to the hunny hole......So Ill post up a few pictures....Weve been gigging a few times with pretty good success.....Found some small groups of reds.....All the usual places......Flounder mostly in Deep water....Kinda hard to see....


----------



## ShaloowMinded (Mar 6, 2008)

*More Pictures*

More Pictures


----------



## speckthreat (Feb 8, 2008)

*yes sir!!*

i got a couple for ya!


----------



## ShaloowMinded (Mar 6, 2008)

Somebody knows how to put you on some fish.......If you dont die you need to come back down here....


----------



## arius felis (Jun 12, 2007)

not potlicking , but been trying to find the flounder , any help would be nice


----------



## speckthreat (Feb 8, 2008)

*well???*

its looking like we might die!! but when i die im going to rockport. yea its coming right up my driveway!! *&^%$##^& this one will be very interesting to say the least.


----------



## ShaloowMinded (Mar 6, 2008)

You still with us robert???? Answer your phone


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

Great report


----------



## mullet head (Sep 29, 2005)

Great report SM!!!
You always look like your having a great time!!!!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

what bait were you using


----------



## dstocker (Jun 10, 2008)

Shallow, back from htown...not good...send me a pm when you get off work. My phone is out of juice and I have no charger. I put the boat back in couple of hours ago. Got some good pics of the carnage


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

*Great Job!!*

Hey Shallow,

Looks like you have been puttin a hurt on them!! Cant wait to get back down after the weather calms down a little. Thanks again for the trip a few weeks ago. Had a blast!! Agave room is waitin for us!!

greg


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Like the crab legs!


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

What kind of paint is that on the topwaters to put the black spots on there?


----------



## speckthreat (Feb 8, 2008)

*DUT DY DUT*

its a highly advanced polymer resinated carbon base laquer that has been deteriorated by means of extreme heat. the by product that is created is the most pure enamel on the planet, which i apply one at a time and usually do about 12 coats!

its a freeking sharpie!!! DUH!!


----------



## Riverman (May 15, 2007)

I have also had some recent founder success around Rockport. These were nice sizes for the summer, but looking forward to the bigger ones headed into the bays soon. Took a friend floundering for the first time and he picked it up quick.


----------

